# 2006 .

## .

2006 .

----------

.  9  - ,  .  - 1,     -   .    :
1.   - , ,    , .  , - 
2.  
3. 11, 6, 4-2
4.

----------


## 777

> 


http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/ 



> 


 

-11

----------


## 777

> 4-2


    4-1

----------

> http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/ 
> 
> 
> -11


   ?     .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## 777

:Wink:

----------


## Larik

> .  9  - ,  .  - 1,     -   .    :
> 1.   - , ,    , .  , - 
> 2.  
> 3. 11, 6, 4-2
> 4.


 .  ,   .

----------

> .  ,   .


    ?

----------


## Larik

1.

----------

,    1,  ,  .       ,          ().      .

----------

> 


 ... :yes:

----------

,   ?  ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nass

> ,   ?  ??


11, 6, 4-2

----------

> 11, 6, 4-2


... :Wow:

----------


## 777

> 11, 6, 4-2
> __________________


  4-1

----------


## brk

. ,     1?  ?   :Embarrassment: 
        (  ,  ,    ?)

----------


## loshakova

> http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/


    ?  -  -     :Embarrassment:     ...     :Frown:

----------

,         ?

----------


## 1995

1 .

----------

.         9 .  :Confused:

----------


## 1995

,      ?

----------


## ltymuf

.   :Embarrassment: 
 3  -11  .

----------


## 1995

> 3  -11  .


 :EEK!:     ?

----------


## SvetaSG

,  .         .  :yes:

----------

,      2006 .     .     - . .,  /  ,      .     ?

----------

(  ) -   ,    ,       ?

----------


## 777

> ,      2006 .     .     - . .,  /  ,     .     ?

----------


## 777

> (  ) -   ,    ,       ?

----------


## 777

> ?


,   ,

----------

,    1.          ,    -11   
"-"  "   .. ".    2006  2007?

----------


## 777

> 2007?


   "-"

----------

2007

----------

,   
777!
 1       2007.    ,        (  ,   )    2006 .  :Frown: 
     ,   ,  ,  .

----------

,        1.
  . : - -   .  2  -  -   -11.     - . , .    -  -   -, , .
,   , ?

----------


## 777

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=115352

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=118662

----------


## 777

**, http://ekzhanov.chat.ru/checkpsn.htm

----------

-4-1.  - .         -4-1   :
-
- 
-  
     -4-2   . ?

----------

> **, http://ekzhanov.chat.ru/checkpsn.htm


,  "     "     ".   ""    ""            ".

        ""  2006,   -  ,      . 
    ,        2007 .

----------


## Irinka

> -4-2   . ?


   ?
     Shift (  -)  ,     -4-1,   .            .

----------

1:7,7. - -  .      ?
-     ...  ....,       ?    ?
      ,        ?

----------

,        20%  -   ?

----------


## 777

> ,        20%  -   ?


    ?

----------

.     ,  20 %  . ,     ,  , ?     ?

----------


## 777

> ?

----------

,      ?   ?  -         ?

----------


## 777

> ?



        11   




>

----------

..   ?
 777,      ?

----------


## Larik

2    .  6-1   4 .     ,  ,  ....

----------


## 777

> ..   ?


 




> 777,      ?


.12  ., . 6, . 1    
. . , . 54

----------

,       .
     .

----------

,  ,

----------


## Larik

.  , -11,    - ,.  6-1,  4 - 
 . -11  ,   .

,      .     ,   .    .   .  .

----------


## 777

**,         .

----------


## Larik

> **,         .


    .      . :Wink:

----------

.    .    - -.

----------


## Larik

,   .....   ........

----------

, ,        .         -     - -6,   -11,   ?

----------


## Larik



----------

.

----------


## Larik

,     .
 ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## SvetaSG

> .    .    - -


    .  ,   , ..   ,  ,  .       .  :yes: 
        3 .      -  ,  6 .      - 2,5 -       .   :Frown:

----------

,      -4-1,       -4-2.   ,  1  "          -4-2.  ?

----------


## Angels-weep

?         ...??
  - ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 777

*Angels-weep*,

----------


## 82

,   -4-2,     "",   (    2005 )
  ,           -4-2
      ??? :Frown:

----------


## ilay

> .  9  - ,  .  - 1,     -   .    :
> 1.   - , ,    , .  , - 
> 2.  
> 3. 11, 6, 4-2
> 4.


    ,

----------

SvenaSG,      - ,   ?

----------

-   . , , , /  . , ,

----------


## Aduoli

,       http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/  -   ,    ,  checkxml     ...     - ???

----------

1   "  "?

----------

> ,   ,


       -  ?

----------


## 13

> 


82,     ,   4-1    .

----------


## 13

> 1   "


 -  .

----------


## 13

> -   . , , , /  . , ,


1.   - 3  -11 (+)
2.   ( )
3.   (2 ., , , )

----------


## loshakova

> -  ?


    ?
     .  ,  .         ,  .

----------

> ?
>      .  ,  .         ,  .


      ?

----------


## loshakova

> ?


.

----------

> .


   ?   ?

----------


## IRENE

> ,        20%  -   ?


    ( -    -      .)- . :yes:

----------


## loshakova

> ?   ?


 .   .

----------


## brk

> -  .


  - - -   .       .       -      1 (, -6)   2 -11).   -   .

----------

> .   .

----------

1.   -4-2    ,  6(11) - .  ?   ?

----------

.   ,       1.          ?

----------

11, , , . .

----------


## 2006

> .   ,       1.          ?


  ,       
 ,   , ,   
http://www.gnivc.ru/downloads/kladr.aspx

----------

1  ,      -1256.001         ,    "-"  ,  ?  ,  -  ,    ,     ?

----------

,   , ,
,    .      ,   ?

----------

,   ,      ?

----------

,     
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=115352

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=118662

----------


## 2006

> ,   , ,
> ,    .      ,   ?


base.arj

----------


## ilay

,      .

----------

-11

. 
    ,

----------


## 777

> ,


   ?

----------


## twix

> - - -   .       .       -      1 (, -6)   2 -11).   -   .



 ?

----------


## 777

*twix*,    3   ?

----------


## Larik

1 ,      .

----------

!
..   (380 )..  ...    50 ...  !
   :
- /    ,   ,    ...     ;
-       (3-),          000-000-000 00 ,       ... ...;
-    ...           ,     3   ... 
  !

P.S.   ,        ...

----------

> !
> ..   (380 )..  ...    50 ...  !
>    :
> - /    ,   ,    ...     ;
> -       (3-),          000-000-000 00 ,       ... ...;
> -    ...           ,     3   ... 
>   !





       ?

----------

:Frown:  


> base.arj


, ,    ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## ..

(4500 ).   1      ,  ,    !

----------


## twix

> *twix*,    3   ?


2 .  2 .    ?

----------


## twix

> 1 ,      .


 ?

----------

-11        ?      ?

----------


## 13

> 1 ,


  .  7.7.

,   --

----------


## twix

> .  7.7.
> 
> ,   --


   1  2,    :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE= 777;51023971[/url]     
      -11         ?

----------

[QUOTE=;51034305]


> -11         ?


 -        ?

----------

> base.arj


             .   base.arj,     ,   .     .  :Frown:

----------


## 2006

Winrar,     ,            (    ).   .

----------


## brk

.  2  - 5 10.  10 (- ) -   . ,     -  10-15.  5() -  .   .    10.30,   14.30. 
-   .
. , -11, -  ,    -2  ()  . -4-2  -  .

----------


## loshakova

(),     16,   .  ( )  ,          :Frown:          ,      :Wow:

----------


## Larik

, ,  ,  . -11

----------

,     1,    1 :     "  "      .               .   .
      ,        !!!!!

----------


## twix

?    ?

----------

,    .      ,    ,      .

----------

, ,   ,     ?    ?

----------

.        .   -11,   .   -      ,   ,  .   .     .

----------


## twix

> ,    .      ,    ,      .


,   - ,

----------


## Tanya S.K.

> "-"  "   .. ".    2006  2007?


    2007 .

----------

, , !     ,      ,    1500 .      "",    .  :Wow:         -  . ?   - ,    ""? ,  .

----------

.  40,   ,  ,  , .     ,         .
  .

----------


## 2006

- (-).            ("").  :Frown:   .
      -     .  :Frown: 
   10-00,   12-30.
       ,          -11  ** .

----------

. .   ,   .   ,          4-2.

----------

> 4-2.

----------


## 777

> ,    ""?


  ,

----------

> 


       ()   4-1,     ?           ,    ?

----------

, .         ,      ,  , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.     087-109....   ?  .   ,     :Frown:

----------

> .     087-109....   ?  .   ,


      ?     ?

----------

6. .  -  -, . 4

----------

.  +    -4-2
    ,    ,      !

----------

> .  +    -4-2
>     ,    ,      !


            ( )

----------

> 6. .  -  -, . 4


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=11084

----------


## R@metBuh

> , .         ,      ,  , ?


   .

----------

.,   ,     106 ,    113 .  ,    ,  ,  ,    ...

----------

+,     !

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> ()   4-1,     ?           ,    ?




http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------

> .,   ,     106 ,    113 .  ,    ,  ,  ,    ...


      ?

----------

.  .     ?

----------


## Irunik

.  -     ,      (   . )    .-. -  2006   , /     .         .        .

----------

.        12-,    11-,    12- ?

----------


## Larik

087-105-11111,      087-105-011111

----------


## Larik

> .     087-109....   ?  .   ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=117308

----------


## AnnaMeyt

> ,  .         .


  -   .

----------


## AnnaMeyt

> ?


    . ,   -11  .

----------


## 82

:yes:

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> .  .     ?


 -11  
 (. )
  ,  ,    .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> 


 


 ,  
 : , . , . 



(      )

.  	28  2006 .

        *** ( **  ***,  **.**.****   )
 ,      "***"       ,     ,                   ,        ,    ,       "***" , , ,    ,     .



        (****)________________ .
         __1 ___   .




_  ____________       ____________/__ __
                                                                                          (, ...)
                                                           ..

----------


## 13

> 


   . ,   .....  ......    .  ( -...)  2006.

,    , .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

33 ,       -   ,     .   .          .
     , .  
 !!!     .

----------


## Ellison

---!! !
    1-  7-7       ?!      ?!

----------

,   -11.   15        ?

----------


## Ellison

> ,   -11.   15        ?


.    01.01.06  31.12.06

----------

*Ellison*,    .  ,       -11.    ,    .        .    -         -    .

----------


## Ellison

> *Ellison*,    .  ,       -11.    ,    .        .    -         -    .


 ...     -  .

----------

-      9  (),          ,

----------


## Angels-weep

> *Angels-weep*,


  ?     ,      ??

----------


## Angels-weep

> (),     16,   .  ( )  ,                  ,


    ???     ,     ....
    -    1-,     ?

----------


## 25

9  . .   : .  .21, .1.       . .

----------


## Serna

6-     ...
   -  

  ""   -       ,     ...

  17.30.  18.00 ,     ,     ,     ,    .   -           .

   -    .

   !

  "/"       ,     ( )        ...

, ,   ,   ,     ,    ,    ...

    ...

----------


## brk

( 4,  ).   .   10.30,  12  .   -11,  .  2   2   - .     -    -6.   -11, , . .

----------


## twix

. (,9,   ),   ,  - ,   -4-2   ,        ,       (      ), . ,     -4-1.        ,    "",      .   ""     ....   ?

----------


## Asbuha

,                 ,     ?   -       01.06.06  02.08.06, ,     01.10.06      ?

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## Asbuha

> .


  .    =  :yes:

----------

> .  9  - ,  .  - 1,     -   .    :
> 1.   - , ,    , .  , - 
> 2.  
> 3. 11, 6, 4-2
> 4.


,  "      2006 ."  .     .......

----------

(20 )    ?
    ?

----------


## KEL

(  )     -11????

----------


## 777

> (  )     -11????

----------

> ,    1.          ,    -11   
> "-"  "   .. ".    2006  2007?


 ,  2007   .

----------

> 1  ,      -1256.001         ,    "-"  ,  ?  ,  -  ,    ,     ?


  . ,    :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## lubezniy

**, **,  192:




> :
> 
> RRRRRRDD.DDD :
> RRRRRR -    () (    )
> DDDDD -   ,   ().


       .  .

----------

> , , !     ,      ,    1500 .      "",    .         -  . ?   - ,    ""? ,  .



           ,        .
    ,              .

----------

RRRRRRDD.DDD :
RRRRRR -    () (    )
DDDDD -   ,   ().

,    .    - DD,    R  - 00,     10 

        .
   1 7.7 . 4.5  7.70.485
  4.0
  :
1)  .txt
2)  .txt   -    DOS
3)    (".")

  ,    txt

----------


## lubezniy

,     1C,    (     txt)   866   04.00.

----------


## lubezniy

> - DD,    R  - 00,     10


 .  -    (DDDDD)     .

----------

7.0 -   .

          1.        95%  .    220 .     170 -        .       1.    .

         -   ?
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 7.0 -   .
> 
>           1.        95%  .    220 .     170 -        .       1.    .


   ,      CheckXML.         .

----------

> ,      CheckXML.         .


,        .

 :Rotate:

----------

.
  "   " , ..     .

----------

.   .   -      .   -   .     ,     . ---

----------

!      10,  1,   -, .18, .2.     ?

----------

, -,       :
1.  
2.   (2 .)
3. 11, 6, 4-2 (3  -11)
4.  
5. 
6.  
7.

----------


## Larik

.  -11   .

----------

,  4-2   ?
      ,       ?

----------

6-  .  ?

----------

1) , -      ?
  : . ., -6, -11  4-2?
2)    , 4-2   ?
3)      ?  ,   ,     ?
4)       ?
5)      ?
6) , ,     ?    ,    ?
  10% ?

  .

----------


## agur

> 3)      ?  ,   ,     ?


  ,   .



> 6) , ,     ?    ,    ?


 ,                 .

 ...            ,         .           .

----------


## 4

???
  :
1) 6-1,      4-2    (2 .)
2) -11   (2 .)

    ?

----------


## twix

> ???


      (, , ,   , ,

----------


## 4

*twix*,       ?

----------


## 4

?



.

/

/


/

----------


## twix

, , 
        .,       :Smilie:

----------


## 4

*twix*,    ?  ?



  :
1) 6-1,      4-2    (2 .)
2) -11   (2 .)

    ?

----------


## twix

,        
   ,    . (   2- . ,  ,  )

----------


## 4

*twix*,  ,   -2      ?

----------

3-  
  :
 3  -11, 3   
      2 .    ...  

  ,           -  .
 , ..         .
  ,      -     15-20.      7.30     .

----------


## agur

**, 


> 3-


  :yes:

----------

.- ,  .  7.0  ,         2007.                4.0   .       ,     .       . .  .    -11 2   -6   4-2.

----------


## agur

> .- ...


   ,    - ""     :Smilie:

----------

6   :Smilie: ))))

----------


## 777

**,   :Smilie:  .

----------

777!!!!

----------



----------

